# A short story and a few special words



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Would like to thank everyone for turning out and making this a hugh success. I know the Wellington outing can be even bigger ! I unfortunatly will not be able to be there due to Hannah's volleyball tournement, but I wish everyone the best !

Now for a short story.

Putting this together has at times been streessful, dealing with the time lines, trophies, deadlines, grumpy people in cars with sirens and lights on top, etc. But wouldn't you leave it to a kid to make it all good. Let me explain.

Stressing about getting back to the shop early to get set up on time for check in, I decieded to pack up the shanty about 15 minutes early. Half way in, I crossed paths with BIGCRAPPIEHAMMER and his daughter. We pulled, stopped, talked to rest abit, then pulled some more until we hit the shore line. They let me hit the shore first as my pull ropes were messed up. As I was pulling up the hill, I heard his daughter say....... THANKS FOR TAKING ME FISHING DAD.

As I continued to pull up the hill, with a tear rolling down my cheek, I knew all the stress throughout the week was a small price to pay for the joy that little girl felt spending the day out on the ice with her dad. I packed up the truck, with a smile on my face and a little more pep in my step. Hearing that made it all worth it ! Thanks everyone for the memories of shanty town ! And again Steelhead Fever, your show of sportsmanship was a great ending to an awesome day !  

Good luck at Wellington everyone !! LL


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

LL, thanks again for putting this on. I had a good time and I am sure there are more stories to tell.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

lovin life...Thanks for that short story..That little voice you heard say...THANKS FOR TAKING ME FISHING..Was only brought on by your dedication and devotion to make this tourny happen...That remark was a trophy you can carry forever..In your heart....Thank You ...JIM....CL....:F


----------



## Critter Getter (Jan 30, 2007)

Once again you did a great job at putting this thing together I say thank you for your hard work and effert!! I say we do it again if you need help let me know the more we do these kind of things the word gets out and brings more of the younger folks out. May be we can have one for the kids? Be safe and fish hard.


----------



## Erterbass (Jul 4, 2005)

lovin life said:


> ...And again Steelhead Fever, your show of sportsmanship was a great ending to an awesome day !
> 
> Good luck at Wellington everyone !! LL


SF probably doesn't want you to share it but I've read numerous references to SteelheadFever's sportsmanship at the end of the event - and the suspense is killing me!

Call me nosy but I would love to know what a young man did to warrant so many "atta boys" from those who were there...

Bob


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

Lovin Life THANKS!!! -thats all I can say!!


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

I too would like to know...Thanks for asking Erterbass...JIM....CL....


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Erterbass said:


> SF probably doesn't want you to share it but I've read numerous references to SteelheadFever's sportsmanship at the end of the event - and the suspense is killing me!
> 
> Call me nosy but I would love to know what a young man did to warrant so many "atta boys" from those who were there...
> 
> Bob


Well worth noting. SF won the trophies for both the most Bluegills and the most Crappies, then tied with a girl for the most Perch. She called the coin toss and SF won the toss too. He accepted the perch trophy but then took it over and handed it to her to take home.


----------



## Lawman60 (May 17, 2010)

Lovinlife

"Stressing about getting back to the shop early to get set up on time for check in, I decieded to pack up the shanty about 15 minutes early. Half way in, I crossed paths with BIGCRAPPIEHAMMER and his daughter. We pulled, stopped, talked to rest abit, then pulled some more until we hit the shore line. They let me hit the shore first as my pull ropes were messed up. As I was pulling up the hill, I heard his daughter say....... THANKS FOR TAKING ME FISHING DAD.
As I continued to pull up the hill, with a tear rolling down my cheek, I knew all the stress throughout the week was a small price to pay for the joy that little girl felt spending the day out on the ice with her dad. I packed up the truck, with a smile on my face and a little more pep in my step. Hearing that made it all worth it !" 

What a special gift we have. A while back I started a thread called "Pass it on." It's the true story of how fishing can reach out to a young person and even change their life. Saturday at Wingfoot was another example. I'm glad you got to hear that young lady's loving words to her father Mark...it makes it all worth it.
There is nothing as precious as the time we spend with our children. It makes memories that they will carry long after we are gone. It also teaches them honor, respect, sportsmanship, and they too will share the gift. The young man who won the three events is the perfect example. For me, Wingfoot was a bust. I caught one fish and it was a golden shiner? But I had a wonderful time just walking around and meeting some great people. The best part of the day was seeing the youngsters out there with us old guys. That's what it's all about...Passing it on!


----------



## bigcrappiehammer (Mar 14, 2006)

Hey Lovin' I'm glad she made your day. That also made me happy but she always makes for a good time just being goofy and singing goofy songs to the fish, giving the fish names when they were caught, and afterwards she helps with everything from gear to cleaning the fish. P.m. me next time you and your daughter go to the foot the girls will deff be a good time.


----------



## mamabass (May 1, 2006)

I to had a great time and this story touched my heart . I would like to share with you guys that. I am 52 years young, and I have been fishing with my daddy and grandpa since I was very young and I could write a book on some good times, my grandpa passed away when I was 17, so when I am at the lake I know he is smiling. I still fish and hunt with my dad he lives down by salt fork and he just turned 71 last week and when I called him and told him about the tourny he just said sign us up honey it will be fun. So my husband and my brother and his wife and two of our friends signed up and we all had a blast and my dad and mrphish42 had alot to talk about to haha lol. thanks every one, for another chapter in my book ....always take a kid fishing!!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Great job everyone! I put a story together last week for WKYC about the ice fishing tradition fading away. What I have seen this year is a lot more kids on the ice which is AWESOME! 

Also, I used some of the video I shot at the Mogadore get together in the story. Not much, but there's a little there.

These events are a great thing and I hope they ALL are well attended. 

Again, to all involved in organizing them, great job.


----------



## Erterbass (Jul 4, 2005)

nixmkt said:


> Well worth noting. SF won the trophies for both the most Bluegills and the most Crappies, then tied with a girl for the most Perch. She called the coin toss and SF won the toss too. He accepted the perch trophy but then took it over and handed it to her to take home.


Thanks for filling us in, Nix. And to you, SteelheadFever, an even bigger "Thanks" for your generosity and sportsmanship enabling a fellow youngster to go home with a trophy she can brag about to her friends and family!

What a great winter for ice fishing and stories of camaraderie and sharing the great outdoors with great people.

My hats off to you all! 

Bob


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Now that the cat is out of the bag...Steelhead Fever ...What you did was a Real Sportsman thing to do..I have a feeling that the little boy in you came out..You knew how you would have felt if this had happened to you when you were your age..Take this as a compliment you are a true ..blue Sportsman...Good Fishing the Rest of Your Life..JIM....CL....:C


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

bigcrappiehammer said:


> Hey Lovin' I'm glad she made your day. That also made me happy but she always makes for a good time just being goofy and singing goofy songs to the fish, giving the fish names when they were caught, and afterwards she helps with everything from gear to cleaning the fish. P.m. me next time you and your daughter go to the foot the girls will deff be a good time.


that would be awesome for all of us go out and maybe Nick can come!! that would be cool....I have ALWAYS looked for kids my age to fish with...maybe I have finally found some!!

Mr. Bachtel-Did you make another one?


----------



## morrison.inc (Jun 8, 2010)

Lovin, what a great story!! Let me say, You the man buddy! The tourney was super successful and lots of good memories and future friendships aquired. I know you had to do a lot of unanticipated walking around, and that just shows how much this tourney and this community means to you. It also shows what kind of person you are. You could have just told a couple people to spread the word and then maybe post a sign at the boat ramp as to where to meet afterwards or something along those lines, BUT you took it upon yourself to MAKE SURE that EVERYONE knew, and that is very respectable! Rest easy my friend, job well done. 

Mark, Thanks for the use of the shop and the great selection of ice jigs. I busted out a bucket-o-fish today on a certain color of the ones with the double teardrop style blades on them. Im going to try the helicopters tomorrow! i dropped one down the hole today while waiting on the next school to come, and the flutter effect those have looks very enticing.. almost as enticing as the shappell in your shop lol! 

As i said in another thread, It was nice meeting mrphish, westbranchjoe and a few others whose name i cant remember, i apologize (friend me if i have'nt sent you a request). I look forward to seeing you all again at wellington!


----------



## WestBranchJoe (Jan 13, 2009)

Mark, thanks again for all the work you have put into the last 2 get together's! You have done an exceptional job! To all of you that brought the young ones out to fish I thank you as well for your dedication to passing along our traditions onto the next generation. To all of the members that attended you guys are all class acts and make me proud to be a member of OGF.

Joe


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

bigcrappiehammer said:


> Hey Lovin' I'm glad she made your day. That also made me happy but she always makes for a good time just being goofy and singing goofy songs to the fish, giving the fish names when they were caught, and afterwards she helps with everything from gear to cleaning the fish. P.m. me next time you and your daughter go to the foot the girls will deff be a good time.


 What is it with these Girls...My Grandaughter will take a minnow or two out of the bucket..Name them and talk to them..Puts them in a seperate container,, Then has a hissy when I tell her she can't take them home..They become friends for the day..Boys couldn't care less...That is what makes it fun.....JIM....CL....


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Ha Ha! I can't wait till mine is old enough! She already asked if I'll take her hunting! I know She will be hooked when she sees the fish on the camera! I can't imagine how much fun we will have the first time we go ice fishing together. She already helps me dunk the fillets in egg wash and roll them in bread crumbs! I'm smiling just thinking about her putting a wiggling minnow on the hook!


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Ok Dad..With those smiles will come memories that will last you and her the rest of your lives..Savor it for all it is worth...I can remember my grandaughter's first fish like it was yesterday ,,and that was on the day the twin towers came down...JIM....CL....:F


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

Very cool story! Good times great memories.


----------



## Lawman60 (May 17, 2010)

Here are a few shots from our Wingfoot get together;       
I took a lot of pictures and will share, but it's much easier to email them


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Lawman60 said:


> Here are a few shots from our Wingfoot get together;
> I took a lot of pictures and will share, but it's much easier to email them


Dang, I'm handsome!


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

It was a great Tournament!


----------



## Diver Down (Jan 22, 2009)

Man im missing all the fun.. Maybe ill be able to hit the next one. Work has thrown a wrench in the last 2 outings. SF, WTG MAN. Very unselfish, nice gesture. Well deserved "atta boy"


----------

